# Three Words at A Time



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

We will make up a story three words at a time. No posting twice in a row. Use punctuation, especially periods when you can, so we avoid run-on sentences. I'll start:

Two centuries ago,


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

there lived a


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

solitary troll in


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

bermuda shorts that


----------



## Marrow (Feb 23, 2011)

"accidentally" decided to


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

vomit anyplace that


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

he wanted to.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

I mean even


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

the witch's familiar


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

was afraid to


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Get too close.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

After eating chili,


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

and more than


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

just a strange


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

pudding or two,


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

he took a


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

full bottle of


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

nyquil and then


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

called his mother.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

She told him


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

you are adopted.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Up came everything


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

projectiled vomited. Sadly,


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

it even hit


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

the fan. Next,


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

he ran to


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Wal-Mart, and saw


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

his dad at


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

the pharmacy, getting


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

his prescription filled


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

for his bad


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

hairy palms. Never


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

tell your mother


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2011)

what you are


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

doing in there


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

cause she will


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

spank your bottom.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Still queasy, he


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

looked around for


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

something to slash


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

and found a


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

very small and


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

deadly plastic spork.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Meanwhile the Munchkins


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

and the mad


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

PuddingMeister had heard


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

that the notorious


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Dick Dastardly had


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

rob the last


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

train out of


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

town. Up came


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

the ghost of


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Salvador Dali, who


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

was passing by


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

on his way


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

to the apothecary.


----------



## Marrow (Feb 23, 2011)

He let out


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

the loudest scream


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

in the history


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

of Burns Flatt.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

*OUR DORK TALE THUS FAR:*

Two centuries ago, there lived a solitary troll in bermuda shorts that "accidentally" decided to vomit anyplace that he wanted to. I mean even the witch's familiar was afraid to get too close. After eating chili, and more than just a strange pudding or two, he took a full bottle of nyquil and then called his mother. She told him you are adopted. Up came everything projectiled vomited. Sadly, it even hit the fan. Next, he ran to Wal-Mart, and saw his dad at the pharmacy, getting his prescription filled for his bad hairy palms. Never tell your mother what you are doing in there cause she will spank your bottom. Still queasy, he looked around for something to slash and found a very small and deadly plastic spork. Meanwhile the Munchkins and the mad PuddingMeister had heard that the notorious Dick Dastardly had rob the last train out of town. Up came the ghost of Salvador Dali, who was passing by on his way to the apothecary. He let out the loudest scream in the history of Burns Flatt.

"Aaah! Spew-laden troll,


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

though foul smelling


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

it was able


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

to get help


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

before someone got


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

thier neck cut


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

and had to


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

pinch their nose


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

because of the


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

poop flinging monkey.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Meanwhile everyone was


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

overjoyed that the


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

circus was in


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

the state prison


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

where he danced


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

on a grave.


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

Just then the


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

clown that was


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

hidng in the


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

mausoleum, made a...


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

humongous apple pie.


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Suddenly, a giant


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

man-eating chicken attacked


----------



## Halloween Jokes (May 13, 2016)

your eyes and


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

ate all of


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

downtown Chicago. Luckily,


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

a big burp


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

was heard and


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

the best parts


----------



## Halloween Jokes (May 13, 2016)

of the city


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

were revealed in


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

glorious splendor. Unfortunately,


----------



## Gruenenfelder (Sep 20, 2016)

the troll


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

decided to lift


----------



## Gruenenfelder (Sep 20, 2016)

the weight of


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

his kilt so


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Revealing that two


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

cheeky monkeys had


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

started a plot


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

To take over


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Haunt Forum so


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

we would all


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

grab a glass


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

and toast big


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Betty on her


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

large and unusual


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

thumb nail that


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

she used as


----------

